# New to the craft and the forum



## Dave in CA (Jun 29, 2013)

Greetings Brethren,

Just finished registering for the forums and thought I should post a note of introduction.  I am Bro. Dave M of Oak Plains Lodge in Sacramento, CA.  I was initiated last month (May 6) and have been actively pursuing my studies of Freemasonry since.  I work for the state of CA, so I can enjoy the steadiness of set hours that do not change, which is a big part of why I finally joined the Fraternity after putting it off for over 10 years.  Being the Grandson of a 32 degree Scottish Rite Mason and a De Molay alumni member, I knew I would join the Fraternity, I just wanted the time to be right and not rushed.  I look forward to conversing on various topics and expanding my Masonic knowledge as well as forging new fraternal bonds.  Now to continue to prepare to get my FC.

Dave in CA


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Jun 29, 2013)

Welcome Bro. Dave!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 29, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Roy Vance (Jun 29, 2013)

Welcome, Brother Dave. Enjoy the journey, I certainly am.


----------



## jaanthony (Jun 30, 2013)

Being new to the forum you will enjoy it. Good luck on your Masonic journey,  when I first started my journey I never dreamed I would have come so far and enjoyed so many friendship. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jul 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forums and Fraternity.  I look forward to your posts and insights!


----------

